# New ADA/ADG 90cm journal: Update 7/21/06



## jsenske

This is a new 90cm system I recently installed for one of my clients. She was actually the very first client I ever did a planted tank for back in 1997. It was really cool to do an ADA system for her after having been through 2 different Oceanic standard "canopy, matching stand, etc." 58 gallons. Her last one was cherry-wood set-up. Nice, but suffice it to say doing a full ADA system for her was a lot more fun. She has always given me free reign to do whatever I want with the layout, which is a real bonus as well. 
Here I wanted to do something with a lot of long-term potential, but with a twist. Working with the Old Black Wood was a dream, and I was for once really happy with the hardscape.

Substrate: ADA Aqua Soil, Power Sand Special "M", Tourmaline BC, Bright Sand
Hardscape: Old Black Wood driftwood from ADA
Plants: Cryptocoryne lucens, Cryptocoryne ponterdefolia, Crypt balansae, Crypt retrospiralis, Crypt wendtii "Mi-Oya", Microsorium pteropus, Java Moss, Anubias nana, Lobelia cardinalis "red", true dwarf Sagitaria subulata, Rotala rotundifolia "green", Polygonum sp. "pink", Comcesalea sp. (not yet identified per Luis Navarro). 
Filter: Eheim 2217, Lily Pipe inflow V-7 17mm, Lily Pipe outflow P-4 13mm
media: Eheim Ehfi-mech, ADA BIO-RIO 2-liters, ADA NA-CARBON
CO2: Aqua Medic reactor 1000
Lighting: ADA Grand Solar I fixture with 2- 36 watt PCs and 1- 150 watt HQI halogen (all 8,000K)

1. Potential...










2. Tourmaline BC. 









3. Power Sand Special M, about 4 liters from a 6 liter bag used here.










4. Aqua Soil AMAZONIA added. I used all of 2- 9liter bags, since I will be adding decorative sand to the semi-circular area. Instead of doing a divider, i am just being careful and keeping everything separated as I go.










5. ADA BRIGHT SAND is added: here is used all of an 8kg bag.










6. Driftwood selection: I brought more than I planned to use so there's plenty to work with if something is not setting the way I want it. Always nice to have an extra piece or two on hand.










7. Setting the base pieces. This came together very fast. Old Black Wood really goes together easily as there'a a certain consistency to it. Very easy to work with, I found.










8. This client was thrilled with the idea of having wood breaking the surface. Ask and ye shall receive. I just love the drama and added dimension of it.










9. I add just enough water to wet the substrate. Really, this makes planting much easier and does not cloud the water at all. So when you fill, things start out nice and clear.










10. Adding plants: I have a new source for some very nice plants that offers some excellent crypts that can be a little hard to find sometimes. Crypt lucens, C. ponterdefolia and C. balanse all came in in absolutely PRIMO condition. C. lucens is one of my all time favorites.










11. Finished adding plants, very slowly fill. Note the clarity already.










12. A view from the opposite side.










13. Full tank-- clean and clear in the first 5 minutes. I do not understand the approach of filling the tank with water and then adding plants anymore. It just makes a mess, regardless of substrate choice it seems. Try this if you don't alreay do it-- I think you'll be impressed with the results.










14. Another view: Note too the consistency of the java fern on the wood-- it is really easy to work with evenly grown plants for this type of layout.










15. Top view: Golly I love open top tanks.










16. Inside view.










17. This is the little whirlpool created by the hydrodynamic action if the Lily Pipe return. Kinda cool.










18. Full system view. Stoked.



















19. FYI. Very simple clean attachment bracket for the arm stand (fixture stand).










20. This gives a feel for the depth of the Aqua Soil. Very thin layer Power Sand is all that was used-- and all that should be used in order to avoid some of the issues some have complained about with it.










21. A little system shot-- keeping it simple on this one. The client already had a reactor, so we went that route rather than investing in a diffuser. That's my install, not my guys. Their work is MUCH cleaner than mine!










I will do my best to keep posting the progress on this tank.


----------



## Jdinh04

I'm stunned! You guys have done so many great scapes, i'm very impressed. I love the stand, it looks really nice and also the side holes for the tubing of the canister filter.

That bright sand is just killing my eyes! I love it, will probably be using that when I officially scape my tank. Great job ADG, can't wait to see the progress this tank turns out.

jD


----------



## SUBORPHAN

that is a very beautiful job Jeff. yet another creation to be added to the large number of gorgeous creations you guys have done. really inspirational. especially that black wood looks divine and matches so well with the Amazonia AquaSoil. and the bright sand breaks nicely the green and black dominance. are you planning to use a background on this one?

ilir.


----------



## John P.

That's a beauty. Low maintenance, too, with those plants. I hope she's really happy with this one!

Is the arm stand on your site? Do you think the Solar I w/NA-Lamp MH-150W (without the tubes) would be enough to grow horizontal Glosso in that tank? How about in the Cube Garden 120-P (48")?


----------



## Bavarian3

Thanks for taking the time to post this Jeff, very inspiring while trying to get my ada 90cm going. 
What a big difference the two extra peices of wood coming out of the tank made. Cant wait to see this grow in! This shows how important a good hardscape

Question: What size ada tubing did you use for the filter? I have the same setup with a 2217 coming, it would be quite funny to use the tubing it comes with! It will also have a hydor inline. Is the flow good enough even with the lily outflow and inline piece?

-Charles


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks guys. 
John, the arm stand is not on the site as it really only fits/goes with the 90cm tank & stand. It sells for $200. I think the Solar I is not quite enough on this tank in general. I mean, it would be good in an isolated area of the tank I think, but not really enough reach and punch to cover the whole tank surface area. 
I have a client with a 120-P, and that tank takes 2- Solar I fixtures. I will have a full shoot of that tank soon. 
Bavarian, the tubing for a 2217 is 17mm on the inflow, 13mm on the outflow. 

I find that a 2217 run through a reactor ir PERFECT flow. A 2217 and diffuser setup, the flow is too much through the P-4 13mm Liliy Pipe outflow. But the head pressure loss through a reactor dials it down just enough, makes it more like a 2215, which on a diffuser set-up, is perfect on the 90cm. 
90cm tank: reactor- use a 2217
diffuser- use a 2215 (a 2215 takes inflow Lily Pipe V-5 13mm). 

Thanks for the kind words all.


----------



## Steven_Chong

Awesome set up man!  I think there's a nice level of unity to the plant choice.


I don't know if this question is ok, being a little off topic-- how does the lighting/hanging of lights work for other sized ADA tanks? (like 60cm ones)


----------



## [email protected]

The 60cm system uses a different arn stand. You can see it on the website:
http://www.adgshop.com/PhotoGallery.asp?ProductCode=102-8522&PhotoNumber=3#largerphoto
The same arn stand attaches to the cabinet stand for the 60 tank also. I have that system at home and will shoot that soon also (been waiting for the layout to mature-- I did not do an initial set-up shoot on that tank). 
The arm stand concept is very simple and works extremely well. I have been very impressed with overall sturdiness/simplicity of the design.


----------



## Rek

very nice


----------



## Axeru

Nice setup, the blackwood is just awesome. Just wonder about the clear tubing, is that avaliable to buy anywhere, haven't been able to find it yet?


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you. 
The tubing is from ADA. They offer 3m rolls of 10mm,13mm,17mm,and 20mm clear tubing. 
The short length that runs from the holes in the side of the stand to the Lily Pipes is easily cleaned with a long tube brush, available at most LFS. 

Old Black Wood is exceptional and was very easy to work with. No water logging or tannin issues. This wood comes from water where it is collected in the Rio *****, so it is right at home in the aquarium.


----------



## Cliff Hui

A wonderful setup....
and very great sharing....
the connection area of the sand and the Soil is prefect...
any hints for doing it??


----------



## jsenske

Thanks Cliff. 
Really, just be careful, take your time, think ahead. I also put the Aqua Soil and Bright Sand in big cups to add it so I may do so in the most controlled way possible. You lose that when you try and pour it straight from the bag.


----------



## chrisl

Really nice job Jeff!

I'm wondering though, the idea behind running the intake/return in from the side vs. the standard "old school" idea of running everything behind the tank, especially when the back glass is painted black or blue.

Thanks Jeff for sharing!

Chris


----------



## ranmasatome

Nice work Jeff... Grow grow grow!!


----------



## jsenske

Running the Lily Pipes on the side is 1. provides a more consistent current, especially when using a diffuser (ever have a hard time getting really good micro bubble movement throughout the whole tank?) and moreso, 2. because the Lily Pipe outflow is glass, if you came off the back with it it would only flow straight into the front glass.


----------



## Norbert Sabat

Hi 

Jeff good work . 
I'm going to setup similar tank next few months on ADA stuff so I will watching this thread. Few question:
1. What is lighting routine right now? HQI only for 4-5hrs and rest of time PC?
2. NA-carbon in filter - only for first week or maybe longer(2-3weeks)?
3. You don't add any micro but do you add brighty K, greengain, greenbacter at start?


----------



## [email protected]

Norbert-- good to hear from you. 

I don't add anything the first week usually except for the Green Bacter. After 1st water change I start with Brghty K and lite dose of Step 1. I slowly increase the amount of Step 1 based on visual observation. This tank is a little tricky because the client is doing the dosing between my visits (this one doesn't mind/actually enjoys it). So I tend to have it on the lean side initially to avoid an algae problem starting before I am able to catch it on my next visit. More substrate feeders in this layout are part of that strategy (less dependence on water column ferts).


----------



## Axeru

Thank you for the info on the tubing Jeff, just wonder if it is possible to buy it in your shop, at adaeuro or likewise? The problem is that I live in Sweden so therefore I cant find anywhere near from here!


----------



## Chondro

Gorgeous tank... can't wait to see it progress! How is CO2 being controlled?


----------



## detlef

Thanks for sharing, Jeff

you're probably the first to demonstrate how the hydrodynamic properties of the lily pipe works (whirlpool effect) and how it might draw oily films from the water surface. Which of course needs sufficient pressure/flow from the filter and adjusted (little) distance pipe-surface.

So, ADA made it? They changed the color of powersand from greyish-light brownish to an Amazonia soil color style? Or is it only different for the coarser PS special M?


Best regards,
Detlef


----------



## Gonzofish

Great demonstration. That's it! I'm getting an ADA tank.


----------



## TNguyen

Wow, great job! That wood really stand out!

Thanh


----------



## jsenske

Thanks again guys. 
As for the tubing availability, I believe ADA Europe should have it-- or try Aqua Essentials UK. They should be able to get it. 

The CO2 is controlled by pressurized system with regulator and run through a reactor (Aqua Medic 1000, discontinued?? not sure if these are still around as the company I don't think is...could be wrong, though). 

The color of Power Sand is the same as always I believe-- this is just the "SPECIAL" with the Clear Super and Bacter 100 added, so it is much darker. 

Thanh-- like I said-- the wood is just awesome to work with. I am really selling down on the good stuff fast, too, so if anyone is wanting some-- now is the time!


----------



## John P.

Jeff, does that fixture - with HQI - yield a shimmering effect in the tank like metal halide-only does?


----------



## psidriven

Heard you can get the shimmer effect with LED's or any other single point light source. This is from my reef buddies that are running PC with moonlights.


----------



## [email protected]

John P. - yes, you get the shimmer effect.


----------



## fishdude1984

like allways, the tank looks great, i love your work


----------



## Erirku

Hey Jeff,
What a great set-up!!!
I was wondering, what was the price tag on this sort of system? If you don't mind me asking. Also, how long did it take to finish the whole process (hrs)?
Thanks, Eric


----------



## jsenske

Thanks! 
This full system ran this client about $3000. That's everything-- including Eheim 2217, CO2 reactor, new regulator, etc.-- not including my fees for design and installation. 

It took me about 6 hours from arrival to departure.


----------



## Dewmazz

> Thanks! This full system ran this client about $3000.


:retard: If only I had that kind of budget...
Awesome work as always Jeff.


----------



## [email protected]

If you guys don't mind me asking- is it expensive to live in (on?) Hawaii? As opposed to the mainland? Obviously people assume it is expensive because otherwise "everyone would want to move there".


----------



## Erirku

Hey Jeff,
The cost of living is expensive, but it is not that much of a difference to mainland prices!
Jeff, you also know, shipping is an arm and leg here. That's about it.
Well, I would understand why it is an expensive system you made for your client. The tank is a custom, rimless tank. The stand and lights system is really expensive, but worth its value. Do I think it is expensive?Yes, but worth the price!!!


----------



## Raul-7

That's a heck of a setup! ADA truly knows how to combine the both of best worlds from the quality of the equipment to it's practicality. It seems like ADA should merge with Ikea, they have similar methods - simple, modern, clean-cut and great quality!

I really like the driftwood; not too thin like manzanita, nice dark tones and very unique pieces that enhance the aquascape greatly - especially the vertical pieces. The combination of all green plants, driftwood and white sand make this aquascape one of my favorites of the ones you have created recently.


----------



## shake

Nice set up Jeff.

I don't think $3000 is to much for that set up (I wish I had a spare $3000 ) considering everything that is included. Sure you can set it up for cheaper but what some people spend on other hobbies, $3000 is pretty cheap.

Jeff, when will the Aqua Journal subscription be avaiable on your site.


----------



## Dewmazz

I concur with Erik. It's just a shame that I only have two aquarium/pet shops to choose from here (Stacy's Pets, Hilo & Stockly's Aquariums, Kona) and niether have the kinds of products available online. I'd order alot more, if shipping didn't cost $25+ for even the simplest of items. *sigh*...


----------



## Skyfish

Jeff,

Fantastic setup. I am awe struck.

A quick question, I will be switching to ADA soil, power sand shortly. Can I use dry ferts still, instead of ADA ferts like Brighty etc? I am currently doing teh EI method. Please advise. Sorry if this is off track.


----------



## dennis

Skyfish,

Yup, IE style dosing woudl work great along with the ADA substrate. There is no secret formula to the ADA line, its just a line of products that provide the plants with all the nutrients they need. Seachem has Flourite andthe reast of the seachem liquid ferts. Same thing really.

There is quite a bit of info on the site reciently regarding ADA substrates and EI dosing.


----------



## KungPaoChicky

Jeff,

After looking at one of the sideshots in the tank, I noticed that the aquasoil appeared to be a finer granuel than the one I have been using. I worry that I will run in to the same problems as I did with flora base when growing foregrounds such as elocharis, lileaopsis, HC, etc etc. Does ADA make finer grain aquasoil or is that just my imagination. Looks like it would be a dream for such plants as mentioned above. Thanks ahead of time, and I am pumped to be working with you and the rest of the ADG team!


----------



## shanman

kungpaochicky,

Yes there is a version of aquasoil called powder type that is a much smaller granule size than the regular. My experience with aquasoil and hairgrass or HC has been really good with both. The granule seems to be so light that it does not really effect the growth of fine runners. By the way I'm shannon with ADG, I've heard alot about you and really look forward to working with you.
Keep it green,
Shannon


----------



## billionzz

Hi Jeff,

I didn't see any fish, at what point will they be added?

Bill


----------



## jsenske

Hayden, the Aqua Soil in this tank is the same granule size as what you got. 

billionzz, I start adding fish after about 3-4 weeks.


----------



## billionzz

Hi Jeff,

Can you tell me what you thinking is, as to why 3-4 weeks and not 2weeks, 6 weeks or whatever?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Ajax

3-4 weeks is usually the amount of time it takes for the tank to cycle is probably his reasoning.


----------



## BSS

Sweet setup! Thanks for taking the step-by-step shots and sharing them to the community.

Good stuff,
Brian.


----------



## turbomkt

I'll guess that it's when the nutrients in the water start to stabilize and there's less flux in what ferts need to be added.


----------



## jsenske

I think all of the above are reasons for waiting about a month. Sometimes I add fish sooner, sometimes later, just depends on the particular situation/tank-- as they are all a little bit different. 4 weeks would be the average, and also the reference time per Amano. I do it because, well...Mr. Amano says so! HAI!!


----------



## billionzz

I didn't know if it was that you were waiting for the plants to get growing well or if it was that the ADA substrate changed a little after a few weeks or whatever.

By the way the tank looks great and I'm very impressed with all of your tanks.

Bill


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks Bill. 
Generally, I am trying to let the plants get a foothold, have a chance to deal with any algae/fluctuating conditions, etc., before adding fish. You don't need them to cycle the tank anyway, so it is one less variable while things get settled.


----------



## billionzz

>>>Generally, I am trying to let the plants get a foothold, have a chance to deal with any algae/fluctuating conditions, etc., before adding fish.<<<

Thanks Jeff,

Thats what I was wanting to know.

Bil


----------



## jsenske

Here is an update shot of the tank. Sorry, but when I upload otherwise very colorful images to forums, they flatten out and look like poo. Kind of a shame on this one because the colors are quite nice, but lost in this lousy upload.










How do you edit the title of a thread to reflect an "update"??


----------



## ZA_Ryan

That looks absolutely marvelous Jeff. I shudder to think of what it looks like in real life if that picture lacks depth and colour. What species of fish did you add?

As for the update thing, If you modify your first post you should be able to change the title of the thread (although I believe the edit button is removed after a certain period of time has elapsed).


----------



## jsenske

Thanks so much. 

Yeah, the edit button is gone now.


----------



## dennis

That looks very nice Jeff. I like the layout of the wood and open sand area. When the stems in the back right fill in more it will be very beautiful.

What is the low green plant in the front, right corner?


----------



## Jdinh04

The tank looks nice, I really like the pieces of driftwood you chose do this layout, they look really nice.


----------



## xcooperx

i love the tank its perfect, job well done, may i know the Plants on your tanks?


----------



## Fabac

The tank is beautiful! What fertilizers do you use?


----------



## [email protected]

Fabac said:


> The tank is beautiful! What fertilizers do you use?


Thanks! 
The tank is far from complete-- needs another 2 months or so. I have trimmed the stems several times already-- but things are still thickening up. It has been a very easy aquascape so far with no major issues.

Dennis-- you might be referring to some Lobelia that was just trimmed/thinned a bit recently, so it is not especially identifiable in the pic.

Plants include: 
Crypts balansae, wendtii "Mi Oya", retrospiralis, ponterdefolia, and lucens. 
Rotala rotundifolia "green"
Polygonum sp. "pink" 
Comescuela sp.
Ludwigia arcuata
Lobelia cardinalis
Java Moss 
Eleocharis vivipara
Anubias nana 
Microsorium pteropus (Java Fern)
Sagitaria sp. "pusilla"
Blyxa japonica

Hopefully another shot here in a few weeks.

Ferts are ADA Green Brighty Step 2, Brighty K, + ECA and Green Gain after water changes. Extra Green Gain after trimming.


----------



## Nick

Very nice Jeff. I've been awaiting an update as I started a tank along similar lines a couple of months ago-I was hoping to see how things compared to your progress as I am also using ADA with a similar approach to low maintenance planting. I've a journal over at Aqua Essentials if you have the time to look:

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=85

Shall be updating it soon-I've seen spectacular growth in the Crypts since the last update I did-I'm using Malaya with ADA liquids (Bright K and Special Shade) plus TMG. Really nice to see how your tank is coming along too, as I also have an ADA rimless tank on order (90 cm as in your pics) from Germany, courtesy of Aqua Essentials, and will be all singing ADA glassware, the works.

Having done this tank with ADA, I'm really convinced by it-again, I've never seen Crypts grow like it!

Nick


----------



## jsenske

Thanks Nick. Keep us posted on the progress with your tank as well!


----------



## rich311k

That is just incredible. What a fabulous use of driftwood.


----------



## turtlehead

Hey Jeff, where can I get a clamp like yours shown in this picture?


----------



## vafd

Home Depot and likely other building/construction stores. And they come in various sizes too.

Regards.

Vladimir.


----------



## chrisl

Morning Jeff,

So, no NO3 or PO4 yet? My tank has been setup since 6/15, and the hairgrass started to die off after a mos.so I began to add Fe+ to the SO4 I've been using since startup, and didn't see any great improvement, so I started adding NO3 and PO4 about 2wks ago. Well, now I'm dealing with hair algae...aargh! Now I'm wondering if I'm overdosing and feeding the algae?

Thanks for any tips Jeff!
Chris


----------



## jsenske

chrisl said:


> Morning Jeff,
> 
> So, no NO3 or PO4 yet? My tank has been setup since 6/15, and the hairgrass started to die off after a mos.so I began to add Fe+ to the SO4 I've been using since startup, and didn't see any great improvement, so I started adding NO3 and PO4 about 2wks ago. Well, now I'm dealing with hair algae...aargh! Now I'm wondering if I'm overdosing and feeding the algae?
> 
> Thanks for any tips Jeff!
> Chris


NOt only have I not used any macros on this tank, I do not ever plan to! This is one too where the client is in charge of daily dosing and frankly she is pretty forgetful and also travels a lot. When I took the update photo, she had been out of town for 4 days already. 
My point is, this tank is kept very lean as far as liquids go. There is a good bio-load, but the fish are very lightly fed. There has nevr been so much as one speck of algae in this tank. 
In general, on my ADA substrate tanks, I do not dose N and P. I have never had an established tank suddenly get algae either. I would say you are definitely adding too much of something. I would make sure the CO2 is cranking pretty good also. Kepp up with water changes, and make sure algae-eater populations are sufficient. When I do have algae (usually when a tank is still new), I do not dose anything but a little K until algae is gone. I like to hit a real problem tank with double doses of FLOURISH EXCEL after water changes too. It seems to really knock out many nuisance algae types, or at least seems to speed up the process.


----------



## Raul-7

Great work Jeff! I especially love that driftwood, each piece has a lot of texture and fits in perfectly to create a larger effect. Have you found hardscaping much simpler with this driftwood? 

I noticed it's not avaiable on your website anymore - why is that?


----------



## turtlehead

Nice tank. Where can I get one of those clamps that holds the hose?


----------



## Salt

You can pick up clamps like that in any hardware store or even Wal Mart or K Mart.


----------



## turtlehead

Salt said:


> You can pick up clamps like that in any hardware store or even Wal Mart or K Mart.


What isle would it be in?


----------



## Overfloater

Hardware somewhere I'd imagine. Probably near other types of fasteners.


----------



## gnatster

Home Depot

Pony
4 In. Jaw,1 In. Jaw Opening Spring Clamp Model 639729

Lowes

Kobalt®
2" Metal Spring Clamp Item #: 130638 Model: 30143


----------



## dennis

..helps those who help themselves


----------



## turtlehead

Thanks, and sorry Jeff for hijacking your thread!


----------



## chrisl

That's really amazing Jeff you've been able to achieve those results running it so lean. I'll try adding the Excel for awhile to help curb the algae. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## newguy

jeff, 

Amazing stuff. And all of this in only 6 hrs?! 

1 question, do you have the stand / light holder pole in stock for the 60P tank? i dont see it on your website. If so how much is the combo? stand + pole? thanks!


----------



## jsenske

Thanks!!

I do have the arm stand for the 60cm tank, and I have 1- cabinet stand and 1- metal stand, both in black.

The stand is $200. 
The cabinet stand runs $650.
The metal stand runs $350.

Once the new shipment is in, the website will undergo a bit of a transformation and all of these will be added.

In the meantime you can certainly still order, just drop me an e-mail at 
[email protected]


----------



## bioch

seeing this make me depress =D


----------



## Aspire

The hardwares are very impressive and the scape very pleasing to look. Alway inspired just looking through your site.


----------



## RichardX

jsenske, 

where did you get those plants??? The plants at my LFS always look a little beat up, so I ordered online from a couple different places, and those arrived even worse (tattered, I would call it), but yours, even when you first put them in, before they grew out, look totally flawless! How is it possible?... . Who on earth sells aquatic plants like this?


----------



## brantyen

Hi Jeff,

May I know the definite dimensions of your 90cm system tank? Thanks a lot.

Brant


----------



## nevada

Hi Jeff,

Nice looking tank you did there. Any updates? kind of curious to see how it looks like ... Anyway Just wondering what kind of Fert you use for the tank? cos all amano's tank and the tanks that you did seems to have this very healthy plants colour.

Edwin


----------



## jsenske

I'll have updates shots pretty soon. The tank is doing great, but I have had trouble finding the fish I want for it. 
Ferts are: 

ADA Brighty K, 6 pumps (6ml) per day
ADA Green Brighty STEP 1, 6 pumps (6ml) per day
ADA Brighty Special LIGHTS (macros), 5 pumps (5ml) every other day
ADA ECA, 75 drops after water change
ADA Green Bacter, 20 drops after water change


----------



## Norbert Sabat

Hi Jeff

What about water change? - do you add only Green bacter, ECA? Do you start daily dosing next day after water change?


----------



## jsenske2

Norbert, I add those immediately after water change.


----------



## emo_batsukeman

love your tank


----------



## AquaDreams

Jeff,

your aquascaping is a big motivation for me - thank you.

I suppose this tank size is 90x45x45.
My tank size is 120x60x50[H] I am going to start a new layout with 2x ADA Grand Solar I.
How do you think will this lighting be enough for the tank 60cm width.
The plants will be various i.e. Elatine triandra, Eleocharis parvula and Rotala sp. Vietnam.


----------



## jsenske

Thank you. 

That is plenty of light for your tank.


----------



## fuzz

jsenske,just a question:where did u get the driftwood and how much it cost u?(please pm me if u don't feel like typing it into the main )


----------



## jsenske

That Old Black Wood, which we sell on our ADA producys website at www.adgshop.com

I am sold down quite a bit at this point, but have some nice smaller pieces left.


----------



## hedson_25

amano keeps the best driftwood and sells chunk!


----------

